# nhs follow-up consultation today



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

feeling pretty nervous today as we've got a follow-up consultation this afternoon. i know there's a big list of questions to ask on this board but because it's nhs i don't know how much say i even have.

on the phone to the nurse last week i was met with quite a haughty response to my questions like, 'might i need a stronger progesterone treatment such as gestone?' (which i've read about on here). she took the 'who've you been talking to?' approach, to which i replied, 'a friend' (i meant you lot on here! my collective friend). she got quite snotty and said, 'well she never had it here. we don't use gestone.' she also told me they don't transfer blastocysts.

she reluctantly made me an appt to see our consultant but now i feel like i have to raise all the questions and i don't know what to say.

we had 15 eggs, 11 embryos - they replaced two 8 celled grade one embryos, froze two 8 celled grade one embryos and to be honest i want to know why they ditched the rest. they were all above 6 cells on the day of transfer...

the nurse had also told me my next (and last) nhs cycle will be exactly the same as the first - which failed. this raised concerns for me around, well, what could have gone wrong this time surely will just happen next time. she just laughed and said it's just one of those things. sometimes they work, sometimes they won't. 

but what if there was an issue that we don't know about - and never will if they don't investigate.

am i just being too pushy? do i have the right to ask for tests?

i am anxious because this could be the last go we ever have and i don't want to waste it. i understood that the reason your 2nd go is more likely to succeed than the 1st is because the treatment will have been tweaked here and there.

please let me know if you have any suggestions!

rosiebadgirl

xx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

You might find the cons is a whole lot better to talk to than the nurse    
He may have some suggestions & tweak some changes. You know what some nurses can be like! Do you always get the same nurse?
Oh best of luck, you really deserve the right answers


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks ella. fingers crossed it goes well this afternoon.

i'm going to hit dr massoud with my handbag if he looks in the slightest bit disinterested. and on the advice of rachjulie i've put a brick inside, just to be sure.

xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

OH ROSIE,

I hope the doctor was not as rude and patronising as the nurse. I am an NHS doctor and do no private work as I object to the idea -shame that I have to pay for IVF then huh?! It makes me so angry that you feel you can't ask for the best treatment on the NHS. I wish I had seen your post earlier today. I hope you asked all your questions and that you got some answers. There are not answers to all the questions, but it is important to feel listened to. I hope you get your BFP next time. I enjoyed reading your posts and your 2WW diary put together is so touching and funny at the same time. 

Love and    from Kitykat
XX


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Rosie,
How did the consultation go? Well I hope... Better than the nurse?


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi 
I know just how you feel on the day I got my second BFN the consultant told me it was time to hang up my gloves that was a few months ago and I am still devastated and depressed. Try not to feel intimidated I know its hard, I pay for my treatment and to be honest I've not found the cons at all helpful so maybe its just personality rather than how you are funding. It helps to go in with a list I find. Good luck and take care.
sugary.


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there guys, 
Rosie --- After reading your post about the nurse being rude to you, i had the exact same thing with me.
My 1st IVF treatment failed on the 19th feb 07, and when i got the call the doc just didint have a clue when i ask him questions about "can i get funded again" that was really my one and only concern.
When he gave me a number to ring to ask for more funded my GOD the woman was sooooo RUDE  i was in state of shock telling me "i should never of had the funding" and "cannot understand why i did and that she will be speaking to my doc." (As you can image i was in shear panic) Then the woman realised that didnt read my notes properly and found my funding letter, by then she was v.apologetic (even though it killed her saying it). With my follow up app she made it for me after feelin ever so guilty and only have till 21st march!!! 
I hope your app goes well also?  
Hope you didnt mind me sharing my thoughts with you guys. I would like to say in HH defence me and my DP are 110% behind them such a great team, and look after there patients well!!   Just seems this one time the woman i spoke to was rude (not a nurse)
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Take it easy guys xxx


----------

